# CITES and microchip for aldabras



## Tolis (Oct 30, 2020)

I am trying to import an aldabra from Seychelles and my country's import permit application form has a spot where I must write the animal's tattoo/microchip number. 

I asked the seller, he gave me a 15 digit number and he says: the vet wants to know which is the best position to insert the chip NECK or TAIL? 

I am baffled that someone who sells aldabras for a living is asking me this question

Also, I am very skeptical since he was about to send me the tort without the microchip, all he gave me was this form attached below (I blurred out my name and his).

I know that aldabras are classified as CITES II but I am not sure if that means it must have a chip inserted in the tort or it can just be a hard copy certificate. 

I cannot call my local animal authority for advice because they are just a bunch of assholes trying to give me a hard time and are probably not sure themselves either. They are notorious for keeping animals hostage until they die because of paperwork bullshit. Bunch of crooks making dirty money helping their buddies importing livestock animals.

I assume the requirements for import here in the EU is the same with the US. Can you guys tell me what is needed for aldabras? I wish Sabine was still around, she also imported hers from Seychelles in the EU.


----------



## MEEJogja (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, all imported animals to the EU require microchipping. The seller will have the number from the microchip pack whether or not it has been inserted yet so you can proceed with paperwork. 
I was not asked which end of the tortoise to microchip, they went straight for the fatty part next to the tail. In fact there was a specific side they went for too. The vet's assistant had to step in and say something like 'remember, his left, not yours'. I don't think it matters though, it may just make their life easier In future.
When inspected by the local wildlife office they only scanned the tail end of the animals, so I imagine that's the best side to do. When they did not get a reading they tried again and again near the tail, never trying the neck.


----------



## Tolis (Jan 24, 2021)

According to the local authorities here, which are supposed to follow EU regulations, Appendix I animals are necessary to be microchiped to be imported. Aldabras are Cites apendix II which means it's not necessary but it's not bad practice and it's something that you will probably do anyway at some point. 

Mine was chipped above his right shoulder. The local exotic vet advised to do it on the neck not on the tail. I have heard of both areas and I do not know if one is better than the other.


----------

